
When the Internet Was Made of Sound (2019) - bifrost
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a29611456/internet-dialup-modem-sounds/
======
ktpsns
That's a beautiful visualization of something gone long ago.

~~~
sixothree
Prints are available (at least they were). And her blog is definitely worth
checking out.

[http://www.windytan.com/](http://www.windytan.com/)

(see tab 'infographics')

